# RatsRats+rats endless rat babble please



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

i need a rat expert to babble to me about rats coz i am bored. stuff like making toys, activities, and stuff. soo bored


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

sorry this is really weird but i am actually so bored. i am just like that.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A few links of interesting rat stuff, because I'm too lazy to type a lot
Rat Humor
The Ratty Fun Pages
Ratty Corner and the Brandywine Rats


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rats are horrible, evil creatures, they eat your food, poo in your hoodies, and insist on kisses whenever their poor overworked owners walk past the cage, I dont know why anyone would want to hear about the nasty beasties. I mean honestly why would you want to know about these things? This site has some good rat toy ideas Rat Toy Ideas

And here are some yucky rats for you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Rats are horrible, evil creatures, they eat your food, poo in your hoodies, and insist on kisses whenever their poor overworked owners walk past the cage, I dont know why anyone would want to hear about the nasty beasties. I mean honestly why would you want to know about these things? This site has some good rat toy ideas Rat Toy Ideas
> 
> And here are some yucky rats for you


Urggh, that one in the top photo is brandishing some sort of offensive weapon
How can people allows these things in their homes?!?!:yikes:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's not a weapon that's his javelin pole he's training for the 2012 Olympics!


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

Actually the javelin thing gives me ideas


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are some ratty photos for you 

Snippet









Frost









Willow









Nix









Fern









Heidi









Asteroid


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Snippet please send nix to me immediately :001_tt1:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Snippet please send nix to me immediately :001_tt1:


She passed on in January  I have loads of photos though, if you don't mind photo spam


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear that. 
Actually come to think of it did u make a thread about her passing?

Yes we love rat pics the more the merrier!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you.

I did make a thread. It's here

And more photos of the Nix monster


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah yes and I see I was the first to post on your thread.
She was extremely beautiful.

I do love Rex coats and Russian blue is my fave variety in rats.
Which is why I have 2 of them.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

She was lovely, even if she had a screw (or 10) loose 

I love russian blues  Asteroid is also russian blue, but her coat looks almost dusty. I'm not 100% keen on rexes or dumbos. The majority of my girls have been top eared and smooth coated. I like 'ratty' rats


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Snippet said:


> I'm not 100% keen on rexes or dumbos.


omg your some sort of weird :skep::skep::skep: rexes are sooo scrummy!!! and dumbos are gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Was nix not a Rex then? Her coat looked ruffled.

No I don't have any Rex Coated all my are smooth.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

to me it looks like nix is a bad rex. the wjiskers have a slight curl which indicates rex but the fur isnt as curly as it should be. my krevan is the same. 

i adore rexes, have 4 of them myself and 12 of my 29 boys have dumbo ears.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

CRL said:


> to me it looks like nix is a bad rex. the wjiskers have a slight curl which indicates rex but the fur isnt as curly as it should be. my krevan is the same.
> 
> i adore rexes, have 4 of them myself and 12 of my 29 boys have dumbo ears.


She was a really bad rex. She was more fuzzy then curly. She also had crinkly ears so was also a poor example of a dumbo. My friend said she looked like a gremlin  I'll see if I can dig up the photo of her as a 3 week old baby that her breeder took.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awwww she was beautiful.

I have 4 Dumbos and 7 top eared boys.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Willoooooowww :001_tt1::001_wub:
She is just beautiful


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Maltey said:


> Willoooooowww :001_tt1::001_wub:
> She is just beautiful


She was a brilliant rat  Stubbon, naughty, massive attitude problem and bad small person syndrome. I had many an argument with her about whether she was going back in the cage or not after free range. She was also kissy and cuddly on occaision.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet, your Asteroid is gorgeous:001_tt1:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Snippet, your Asteroid is gorgeous:001_tt1:


I happen to agree  though that photo makes her look more ratty then she is. She's really quite mousey in the face. She's quite a chilled out girl though, and will tollerate me blowing raspberries on her lovely mismarked irish tummy :001_tt1:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Just because I can, here are some more photos  I've been going through my collection

Frost, Willow, Fern and Nix









Fern the Klingon









Frost. Yes, that tummy got snogged a lot 









Baby Frost

















Baby Willow

















Snippet after she'd scaled the towel rack and made a comfy bed









Snippet, Willow and Frost


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My roan boy wally looked just like your willow and frost when he was a baby. Now at 6 months he's near enough White but has a tiny bit of grey on his head. The blaze Mark.

You have some lovely ratties snippet.


----------

